# e-shield



## Minnie15 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a question, a contractor that turned out to be a crook had told me 12,000. for e shield with the foil and foam? about 2,900 sq ft one story home the ceiling is high in the middle. is that right?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Depending on where you live, a radiant barrier may not be a very wise investment... Either way, I'd say that price is highway robbery at first glance, but what is all included? When you say foam are you meaning spray foam? If so, that changes the equation.


----------



## djccc (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thats execessive.*

Go to tvmi.com. You can buy it for a lot less plus they have many great products along with reflective insulation.


----------

